# Боли в шее, затылке, ухудшение после массажа



## Елена130189 (11 Сен 2020)

Добрый день! Прошу помощи и совета, в каком направлении дальше двигаться. Мне 31 год. Полгода назад начала болеть шея, особенно при повороте головы в одну сторону, также присутствовали тянущие боли в плечах, руках, запястьях, с утра всегда было ощущение разбитости. Все симптомы становились менее заметны после любой физической нагрузки. Тогда я еще спокойно могла работать сидя сколько угодно времени, в какой угодно позе.  Пошла к неврологу, обследований не назначали, врач сказал, что миофасциальный синдром, назначил массаж, таблетки (ксефокам и мидокалм на 2 недели) и ЛФК. Таблетки пила, пошла на массаж шеи и спины. После одного из сеансов массажа мне стало гораздо хуже, массажист в этот день давил очень сильно на точки в голове, затылке, шее. После этого дня мое состояние ухудшилось, я с трудом сижу за компьютером, работать не могу, как будто не могу подобрать положение для шеи ,она ужасно затекает, мне хочется будто бы облокотить ее, болит затылок, начинает болеть горло, такое ощущение, что что-то пережимает, именно когда сажусь работать сидя. Массажист ничего внятного мне не сказал, почему мне стало хуже. Пробовала разные стулья,  разную высоту монитора, все равно через 10-15 минут как будто шея и затылок затекают, напрягаются, начинают болеть, ноют плечи, руки. Прошёл месяц после злосчастного массажа, делаю уже месяц гимнастику Шишонина, общее самочувствие лучше и с утра встаю не такой разбитой, но стоит сесть работать за компьютер, и все симптомы возвращаются. Сколиоз у меня с детства, вторая степень, но меня он никогда не тревожил, кроме небольших тянущих болей в районе поясницы.Я нахожусь в декретном отпуске, не сижу целый день в офисе за компьютером, очень много двигаюсь и гуляю с ребёнком, но подработка всего три часа в день стала для меня кошмаром. Подскажите, к какому специалисту мне лучше сейчас обратиться? Стоит ли делать обследования мрт, узи, перед приемом специалиста? И что может быть причиной моего состояния?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2020)

Скорее всего, пассивные миофасциальные узлы перешли  в активные. Такой вариант бывает. Особенно когда имеем хронические нарушения в мышцах. А при сколиозе второй степени, конечно, они будут хроническими. Тут скорее надо уповать на физкультурные дела, на физиотерапию, на повышение болевого порога за счет приема препаратов. Типа антиконвульсантов и антидепрессантов.


----------



## Елена130189 (30 Ноя 2020)

Хочу оставить отзыв для тех, кто столкнется с такой же проблемой, как у меня. На сегодняшний день мне гораздо легче, я могу работать, дискомфорт появляется только после многочасового сидения за компьютером, и то он гораздо слабее, на него почти не обращаешь внимания, я не принимаю никакие лекарства, я снова ощущаю себя здоровым человеком, делаю упражнения, рекомендованные доктором (правда, ленюсь и забываю иногда) Хочу выразить огромную благодарность человеку, который меня спас - Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу, он просто волшебник! Честно, я не верила, что мне может помочь мануальный терапевт, но с каждым сеансом мне становилось лучше и лучше. Хочется пожелать крепкого здоровья этому врачу, таких единицы, очень рекомендую всем!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2020)

Вот то, что и хочет услышать врач!


----------

